# Loudest calls



## ninjazx777 (Oct 30, 2013)

I know loud calls can be annoying to some but I like them. In fact I have a rainforest/ frog calls CD I play a night in order to sleep 

So I'm looking for the frogs with the loudest calls.
I know Phyllobates terribilis and Epipedobates have loud calls what other frogs have very loud calls?
Thanks 
Matt


----------



## hp192 (Feb 28, 2016)

Terribs and my O. Sylvatica.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

What frog has a call that you could hear in a room, but not deafening? Something like a quiet back ground noise.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Have to add leucs to this list. They are loud. I don't find any of them to be too loud to be in the room with. YMMV, though 

Mark


----------



## Andrew Lee (Jan 21, 2014)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/164306-dart-frog-call-how-loud-loud.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-discussion/49032-what-loudest-dart.html


----------



## melbel (Oct 5, 2010)

Download the Dendro Call app onto your phone and you can listen for yourself to the many different calls that each species of frog make.


----------



## Venomgland (Dec 31, 2017)

melbel said:


> Download the Dendro Call app onto your phone and you can listen for yourself to the many different calls that each species of frog make.


I did that awhile ago, but its hard to tell exactly how loud the frog will be. The app just shows you what they will sound like.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Add bassleri to the list-- one of the loudest chirps in my collection.


----------



## Deltagraphic (Sep 29, 2017)

I’ll definately second what was said about the leucs. Definately loud but with a pleasantly warm timbre that keeps it from being grating. Mine are in my bedroom and they have never disturbed my sleep.


----------

